# Cursos universitarios online gratis con certificado (noviembre 2015)



## Fogonazo (Nov 23, 2015)

Dicen ser 500 cursos, yo  los conté 

Los primeros 6 son de pago, luego viene una extensa lista de cursos de toda índole gratis y muchos con certificación 




​


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Nov 25, 2015)

Ese tipo de cursos se denomina "Mooc". No me pregunten el significado de las letras, creo que es algo como "massive online open course", traducido significaría algo como "cursos en la red abiertos para todo el mundo gratis" y lo son si no se desea un certificado. El costo de la certificación son bajos! Permítanme como usuario desde algún tiempo de esos cursos:

Edx.com
Coursera
MIT OpenCourseWare
Stanford Online 
Stanford free Courses

Adicionalmente se puede ir a youtube y/o a iTunes y buscar por el nombre el canal, sea lo que he puesto en aquí como lista, pero también de universidades y ver si vuestras universidades locales también tienen lecturas de cursos en youtube y/o iTunes. 
No tengo el enlace disponible, pero existe un curso de un establecimiento en centroamérica para técnicos unos excelentes videos del profesor, claro en cristiano sobre la teoría de estructuras matemáticas.

Debido a que existe tan amplia oferta de cursos, que si el inglés no es problema, ya casi se puede denominar como infinita, la MIT tiene entre 2 y 3 mil cursos disponibles, se escoge aquellas lecturas cuyo profesor en su estilo didáctico mas cuadre con las preferencias de uno. Por ejemplo he visto lecturas de professores, desafortunadamente en cristiano que eran aburidísimas y el estilo caducado! Me considero privilegiado por poder acceder y usar lecturas en los 3 idiomas que domino!

Quiero compartir con Ustedes un poco de los truquitos que he estado encontrando con el tiempo y que me permiten beneficiarme aún no teniendo ingresos económicos propios!

Cursos bien sofisticadamente presentados y con el objetivo de poder aprender al paso propio siempre contienen o los libros disponibles como archivo pdf gratuito y/o se encuentran en el Internet y/o se puede ver los capítulos requeridos para seguir un clase de lectura del profesor. Debido a que lugares como "Amazon le cobran a la editorial por los libros que venden, en la documentación del curso se encuentras códigos que otorgan rebajas, por ejemplo recientemente me compré un libro que en Amazon en Alemania me cobraban casi 70.- Euros, con ese código disponible si uno se ha registrado en el curso, recuerda que es gratuito, me lo pude comprar como "eBook" por solo 18.20 USD en la editorial que en este caso fue la "MIT Press" o aproximadamente unos 15 Euros! Los 2 libros de Análisis del profesor Terence Tao se consiguen gratuitos como pdf yendo a la página de internet personal de ese profesor. Así es posible, de forma legal, tener acceso a los libros a los cuales un curso toma referencia, gratis o de forma muy económica. Si en tu impresora, yo uso una de tinta de Canon recargas los cartuchos usando tinta que se consigue para volver a cargar los cartuchos,el costo de imprimir un libro es el costo del papel y unos centavos para unas 100 páginas impresas. He imprimido libros con mas de 1000 páginas.

En los cursos para aprendizaje  individual, "self paced learning", también consigues el texto de lo que el profesor habla en el video de su lectura, consigues las hojas con ejercicios y sus soluciones y en algunos cursos hasta han hecho videos de las prácticas. MIT y otros también están desde algún tiempo haciendo disponible traducciones, entre otras al Español. El aprender se puede convertir un vicio!


----------

